# garage floor



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

whats the best hard wearing floor paint for garage, my floor is smoothish slabs 600x600, I,ve used ronseal diamond hard garage floor paint twice now and it keeps coming off, even after I sealed the floor before and after


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Would you not consider the hard foam interlocking tiles mate?

That's what I'd have if only I had a bloody garage!!!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Glidden floor paint :thumb:
It is Dulux trade name great and hard wearing !


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

kevoque said:


> Glidden floor paint :thumb:
> It is Dulux trade name great and hard wearing !


Have you compared with Leyland?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

if you want hard wearing then a 2-pack epoxy floor paint is the only way to go, otherwise interlocking tiles or vinyl/rubber sheet are great alternatives.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Use epoxy paint from Watco.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

What about the hard floor mat that is silver in colour, it's sold in Costco and it looks like chequered plate


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

This is the stuff from costco in my garage. I love it.:thumb:


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

204driver said:


> This is the stuff from costco in my garage. I love it.:thumb:


whats it cost, and what size does it come in mate


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

I've seen the rolls from Costco before. Can't remember the price off the top of my head though. How is it fitted? Does it need to be glued to the floor?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

chippy30 said:


> whats it cost, and what size does it come in mate


i too would be interested in the cost of this, i cant justify £700 on the Rtex tiles.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I got when it was on offer. Size is 7.5 ft x 17ft. You don't glue it down it just lays on the floor. Think normal price is £180


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Either get the stuff as above or very similarly what I would do (cheaper option) 

Go to a fibreglass roof company, buy a tub of their grey waterproofing paint. And just do a few coats with that, turns grey, it's waterproof and real easy to clean and wipe etc prov cost you £30 for a 20litre tub of it


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

204driver said:


> I got when it was on offer. Size is 7.5 ft x 17ft. You don't glue it down it just lays on the floor. Think normal price is £180


thanks for the info


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Go to a fibreglass roof company, buy a tub of their grey waterproofing paint. And just do a few coats with that, turns grey, it's waterproof and real easy to clean and wipe etc prov cost you £30 for a 20litre tub of it


Is that not slippy when its wet?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

G.P said:


> Is that not slippy when its wet?


Ah good point, depends what you paint over

If its a smooth surface then ues it would be a bit, if it was like a concrete floor etc it would be fine. It gives that generic grey warehouse floor finish if you know what I mean?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just for info got an email today the Costco roll is £100 inclusive of VAT just now.

204driver do you have any joins and if so does it sit ok do you have to glue or tape joins. With the size of my garage I'd need two rolls just worry it'd lift or cause problems where I have to join it.

link to Costco here hopefully.....

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.3,cos_8.3.1/154577


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Just for info got an email today the Costco roll is £100 inclusive of VAT just now.
> 
> 204driver do you have any joins and if so does it sit ok do you have to glue or tape joins. With the size of my garage I'd need two rolls just worry it'd lift or cause problems where I have to join it.
> 
> ...


Looked at link and it has a video
You can overlap or if seemless join use double sided carpet tape


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Watched the video as well just wondered if anyone had experience of it given the cynic I am with infomercial type videos! Think I'm going to try it though after measuring garage tonight realise I'm going to be short with two so will need three! DOH!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Using a polyester gel coat coating would be a good call. It's extremely hard wearing and as above relatively cheap I would recommend a company called CFS Net composites.

It would need to be a topcoat/flow coat do not use gel coat as it will stay tacky.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

There is a thread in the garage section somewhere for someone who used the Costco flooring in their garage with great results, looked really good. 

I looked at using it previously but decided against it as the roll was shorter (was only 17ft long) and more expensive so I would have needed 4 rolls, but given the size / price now I think I will be getting this :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

```

```
Went to Costco Glasgow and they had what I thought was same flooring in stock. Stuff in the stores is G Floor whereas this is Versoroll but both look the same. In store its £155 a roll inclusive of VAT so just went online and I've ordered 3 rolls. Delivery in 7-10 days so I'll give an update when it's in.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had the G-floor product in my garage for almost a year now. It has held up well and looks as good as when I installed it. I did use double sided outdoor carpet tape on the seams and at the front of the garage door to prevent curling.

I went with the black color to avoid tire marks and stains. It does show dust and dirt so I find myself vacuuming the floor once a week and mopping once a month. My neighbors already thought I was strange cleaning the car so I might as well continue the program with the vacuuming of the garage.

If and when this stuff wears out I will buy the same stuff again.

Notes: It is easier to install this stuff when it is warm out. The heat helps it settle in during the install. Also, do not turn your wheels when you have the car in the garage parked as it stretches the flooring. I had a brain fart and did that one once. I thought it was ruined but it went back into shape within a week.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

RobTex said:


> My neighbors already thought I was strange cleaning the car so I might as well continue the program with the vacuuming of the garage.


This!!

OP: Any Two Pack Epoxy Garage floor paint should do the job, I used some from a company 'Regal' Looks great, nice shiny blue silver colour.


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

This is how I did mine from the recommendation of the technical support at Specialist Paints Online Ltd.

I purchased a 2 pack Epoxy, and would agree, a good finish is in the prep.

http://www.specialistpaintsonline.co.uk/product/High-Performance-Floor-Paint-3

They advised me to do this below.

First use a water based oil remover
then Acid etch the floor and 2 coats of the floor paint above, worked a treat and the car drives in and out daily.

I would say use a 2 pack epoxy paint for its long durability.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Mines pulling up with tyres, gutted isn't the word! Think a resin poured is in order.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

v6-dave said:


> This is how I did mine from the recommendation of the technical support at Specialist Paints Online Ltd.
> 
> I purchased a 2 pack Epoxy, and would agree, a good finish is in the prep.
> 
> ...


I think i will 2 pack my floor eventually, but wondered if the pit would be a issue?
Also would like to get grey with white and blue flakes in!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

organisys said:


> This!!
> 
> OP: Any Two Pack Epoxy Garage floor paint should do the job, I used some from a company 'Regal' Looks great, nice shiny blue silver colour.


Any pics?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

macca666 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Went to Costco Glasgow and they had what I thought was same flooring in stock. Stuff in the stores is G Floor whereas this is Versoroll but both look the same. In store its £155 a roll inclusive of VAT so just went online and I've ordered 3 rolls. Delivery in 7-10 days so I'll give an update when it's in.


Any update on delivery, initial thoughts, finish etc.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Phoned last week to be told its business days. Doh! Anyway phoned again today as it still wasn't here to be told delivery is 10-14 business days as its coming from America. Website now says 10-14 but convinced when I ordered it was 7-10. Should be here by Thursday so here's hoping.........


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Flooring finally came at the end of last week. Have to say the rolls were very heavy. Been busy with work but managed to roll one out. Feels thinner than I thought it would be but seems decent enough quality. Given lack of heat in South West Scotland with the weather I've still got it laid flat for the ripples to come out. There is a few as it's been rolled up but hopefully they'll come out soon. Looks decent enough at first thoughts but I'll keep thread updated and hopefully get some pics up.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it finally showed up for you. I thought it was just me, but the weight was very surprising when I did my floor as well. Best of luck and I hope it lays flat soon for you.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

p1tse said:


> Any pics?












This is Regal 2 Pack Epoxy.


----------

